# Publicité s'affichant en haut à droite de l'écran



## Cewlia (12 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour, 

Depuis quelques jours une pub s'affiche en haut à droite de l'écran. Elle s'affiche environ une fois par jour.






J'ai utilisé CCleaner et un anti Malware mais rien.
Je n'est pas d'extension que je ne connais pas, ni de téléchargement.


----------



## Geekfou (12 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour, 
Télécharge Malwarebytes pour Mac ci-dessous
https://fr.malwarebytes.org/antimalware/mac/?zanpid=2102485022639903744
CCleaner n’est pas top, à la place télécharge Onyx pour l’entretien de ton Mac 
http://www.titanium.free.fr/onyx.html


----------



## Locke (12 Décembre 2015)

Tu avais déjà des problèmes ici... http://forums.macg.co/threads/supprimer-pop-up.1275571/ ...il n'y a pas de virus, juste des adwares.

Par contre on ne sait pas si tu as installé un bloquer de publicités dans tes navigateurs ?

Si non, installe donc uBlock, mais avant fais un peu de ménage comme conseillé avec Malwarebytes.


----------



## Cewlia (12 Décembre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Tu avais déjà des problèmes ici... http://forums.macg.co/threads/supprimer-pop-up.1275571/ ...il n'y a pas de virus, juste des adwares.
> 
> Par contre on ne sait pas si tu as installé un bloquer de publicités dans tes navigateurs ?
> 
> Si non, installe donc uBlock, mais avant fais un peu de ménage comme conseillé avec Malwarebytes.



Je sais mais ce n'est pas la même chose, je n'en avait pas parler sur l'autre conversation car je pensais qu'avec Malwarebytes cela aller aussi régler ce problème mais ce n'est pas le cas.
Et oui j'ai déjà un bloqueur de publicité.


----------



## Geekfou (12 Décembre 2015)

Cewlia a dit:


> Je sais mais ce n'est pas la même chose, je n'en avait pas parler sur l'autre conversation car je pensais qu'avec Malwarebytes cela aller aussi régler ce problème mais ce n'est pas le cas.
> Et oui j'ai déjà un bloqueur de publicité.


Dans préférence système de Safari, as tu bien mis Google comme moteur de recherche, tu peux faire un copier-coller de cette adresse-ci dessous
https://www.google.fr/?gws_rd=ssl


----------



## Cewlia (12 Décembre 2015)

Geekfou a dit:


> Dans préférence système de Safari, as tu bien mis Google comme moteur de recherche, tu peux faire un copier-coller de cette adresse-ci dessous
> https://www.google.fr/?gws_rd=ssl



J'utilise Google Chrome mais dans tout les cas j'utilise Google comme moteur de recherche


----------



## Locke (12 Décembre 2015)

Tout ça ne nous dit pas quelle extension anti PUB tu as installé ?

Avec Google Chrome, c'est la version uBlock Origin qu'il faut installer.

Et c'est la seule PUB ou pas qui s'affiche, à heure fixe ?


----------



## Geekfou (12 Décembre 2015)

Cewlia a dit:


> J'utilise Google Chrome mais dans tout les cas j'utilise Google comme moteur de recherche


Dans ce cas regarde dans les paramètres de Chrome, que tu as bien Google comme seul moteur de recherche, tu peux supprimer les autres


----------



## Cewlia (12 Décembre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Tout ça ne nous dit pas quelle extension anti PUB tu as installé ?
> 
> Avec Google Chrome, c'est la version uBlock Origin qu'il faut installer.
> 
> Et c'est la seule PUB ou pas qui s'affiche, à heure fixe ?



J'ai Adblock Plus, je viens de l'enlever et d'installer uBlock Origin. 

Oui c'est la seul, il y a des variante mais il y a toujours le "www.devati.com". Et non ce n'est pas à heure fixe.


----------



## Cewlia (12 Décembre 2015)

Geekfou a dit:


> Dans ce cas regarde dans les paramètres de Chrome, que tu as bien Google comme seul moteur de recherche, tu peux supprimer les autres



C'est fait !


----------



## Geekfou (12 Décembre 2015)

Cewlia a dit:


> C'est fait !


----------



## Cewlia (14 Décembre 2015)

Toujours cette pub..


----------

